# LARGE black plastic cauldron



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

Just came from Stiens and they had the Big Plastic Cauldron on Sale for 7.99. I saw the same ones at Hobby Lobby for $20.

I bought 3 of them and plan on using them for coolers for soda & beer.

Scare kids, free candy and fake vomit, now that is a holiday for me!


----------



## monstergramma (Jun 24, 2004)

I saw some pretty big cauldrons,without handles at WallyWorld today for only 2.49

No one can make you do anything you don't want to do, right?


----------



## danteofdoom3 (Aug 28, 2004)

i bought 1 from party city 2.15 including tax

i forgot my password


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

natascha,

is your Halloween celebration going to be in party form? Or is the beer and sodas for the actors/volunteers?

My NEW website:
http://sbtoh.ihoststudio.com/index.html

Halloween Gallery Pics!
http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=lastupby&uid=30

Problems may come and 
problems may go..but HAUNTING is forever in the soul!


----------



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

This is the BIG Cauldron, they are bigger than my coolers.
We do a party! We live kind of in the country, so no T.O.Ters.

Scare kids, free candy and fake vomit, now that is a holiday for me!


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

I got one of the big cauldrons from Walmart and I have a couple of questions. I'd like to cut a hole in it (it's plastic) and run a long PVC pipe to it, fill the pipe with ice to cool the fog and make my own fogging cauldron.

My question? What can I use to light the interior of the cauldron? I don't want to run anything electrical to it. Could I use battery-operated LED lights?

Next question. Is there any reason that I _shouldn't_ run COOLED fog through the cauldron? I would never go straight from the fogger to the cauldron because it might melt the plastic, hence the reason I will use PVC pipe and ice.

"Scare me once, shame on you. Scare me twice ... you'd better run like hell."


----------



## danteofdoom3 (Aug 28, 2004)

just use plain pvc pipe no ice gives it a nice boiled feel


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by danteofdoom3_
> 
> just use plain pvc pipe no ice gives it a nice boiled feel


But without ice, won't the fog be too warm and melt the cauldron?




"Scare me once, shame on you. Scare me twice ... you'd better run like hell."


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

Well, I tested it and it works GREAT! I drilled a large hole in the side, filled the cauldron with two bags of ice, and hooked up the machine with a PVC pipe right near the fog outlet leading into the cauldron.

The fog was really thick and looked like it was boiling. I'm going to add a green battery-operated LED to the inside.



"Scare me once, shame on you. Scare me twice ... you'd better run like hell."


----------



## CatMean (Jul 5, 2004)

SouthernBelle, a temporary fix also would be to just drop a few glow stix into your cauldron, I wish I had time to build something like that, so cool.


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by CatMean_
> 
> SouthernBelle, a temporary fix also would be to just drop a few glow stix into your cauldron



Oooooh, what a great idea!!!!!!

"Scare me once, shame on you. Scare me twice ... you'd better run like hell."


----------

